# Create the ultimate Muskie box



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

List the have to have muskie bait and see what we have. In general no by color choices until later.  
Fishcrazy


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

Tuff Shads 
Wileys
Grandma Shads
Grandmas
Lil Ernies
Ernies
Jakes
Bulldawg
Crane
Legend Plow
Legend Perch
Bucktail
Monster Shad
Sledge
Suick
DB-06
DB-08
Believer
Hooker G&M Shad
Hooker Seducer


This is for starters.........


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

That looks like a very good starting list to me costly but good


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Wiley Muskie Killers
Bagley Monster Shads
Mania Lil Ernies
Tuf Shads
Buchertail Baby Depthraiders
Buchertail 700 series bucktails

add whatever else catches your eye....
EH


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Great list so far, I like the 1 oz rattletrap. they are inexpensive and seem to work. Esoxhunter, I like the and whatever else catches your eye, man have I bought some junk over the years.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I build my own safety pin type bucktail spinner baits that I always try to have with me.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

What type of box do you use to store the big baits?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a Plano 7915 & a bunch of Plano 3731 storage boxes


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Worm,

I've never caught a Muskie, but just struck a deal with Reel Science. He's taking me to lake St. Clair for muskie and in return I'm taking him to Lake Michigan for salmon. I am really looking forward to this.

All this time I thought Reel Science was an eye guy, only to find out he a closet muskiefanatic.

Kim


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

I can't believe nobody named any surface baits - Tallywacker- or gliding jerkbaits - Manta & Slammer Dropbelly.


----------



## discgolfer (Apr 11, 2004)

don't forget the "cp swinger" uh huh


----------

